# Northern WI Grouse Hunters???



## Guest (Jul 27, 2004)

Anyone hunt grouse a lot in northern WI in here?? I know of a lot of great spots, and with the numbers coming back up, I am looking for serious partners to hunt with. I have 2 labs, flushers with one all out retriever and the other is more of the "bird dog". Anyone interested, pm me.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I'd like to, how are the numbers and what general area do you hunt. A lot depends on my work schedule. My folks live in central Wiconsin.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2004)

I hunt the very North western County(Douglas). We owned land there for a long time, got to watch the population basically go from gold to coal in a matter of 5 years max. I don't understand where they come up with the 8 year cycles from. Now the birds are doing pretty good. This sunday we may go up and see what's been clearcut and check out the aspen regrowths to see what it looks like. It's amazing how these birds use the same roost area year after year. Must be unpressured!!!  :sniper:

BobM, what city in WI are they from?? PM me with the exact city if you may some day be interested. I don't have very many interested friends so the more the merry'r.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Weyauwega


----------

